# cosplay.



## Automata heart (Dec 26, 2011)

does anyone here on TCoD cosplay? would anyone on TCoD like to cosplay?
as anyone who knows me knows i cosplay, i've done a fem naruto, elizabeth middleford and misa aymane (all closet cosplays) and am working on a yuko ichihara, ukraine from hetalia and france also from hetalia.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 27, 2011)

I cosplay! : D
I've so far done Lyra, gijinka Suicune, Canada from Hetalia and Ika Musume(Squid Girl) from Ika Musume. Working on Lakitu from Mario and CATS from Zero Wing(ahaha xD) and later, I'll try Apollo Justice from Ace Attorney and Tavros and Terezi from Homestuck.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd like to, but I sadly do not have the time/resources/reason.

I have this amazing idea for a drifblim gijinka, but.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 27, 2011)

ohey I cosplay! I've done Pokemon Trainer and Toph from Avatar: The Last Airbender so far and this year I'm working on Maya from Ace Attorney. I wanted to be Terezi from Homestuck but I can't get a hold of any grey body paint from stores irl so that's out. ..I feel like I've posted this somewhere already.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, I've done this a few time, and it's fun.~ So far, I've been Lust from Fullmetal Alchemist and Nemu from Bleach, but this year I'm also going to be Gakupo from Vocaloid. And I think that's it.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Dec 27, 2011)

I want to dress up in a mascot outfit. Maybe Guilmon would do. Because he's just awesome like that, and I have mastered impersonating his voice.


----------



## Stormecho (Dec 27, 2011)

I cosplayed as San from Princess Mononoke for a few cons. It was a lot of fun! 8D


----------



## spaekle (Dec 28, 2011)

I've gone as a Rocket Grunt for Halloween one year and a Banette gijinka another year; neither costume was particularly good.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Dec 28, 2011)

I was Mario back on Halloween a long time ago, and Eggman a bit more recently.


----------



## HeartHoppip (Dec 29, 2011)

Cosplay looks and sounds fun, I've never really done it before but I'd like to! It's just matter of finding the time really.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 29, 2011)

I would like to but I wouldn't know where to start, nor would I have anywhere/any reason to actually wear anything.

I think that now but then when there's a fancy dress party that I'm invited to, my costume consists of a solid colour t-shirt and some taped on patterns. *sigh*


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Dec 29, 2011)

I would like to too! Sadly, I don't know any stores around where I live that would have the costumes or materials. My parents won't let me buy stuff online so that option is out too. If I could though, I'd be May from Pokemon or Eevee :)


----------



## Automata heart (Dec 30, 2011)

Worst Username Ever said:


> I cosplay! : D
> I've so far done Lyra, gijinka Suicune, Canada from Hetalia and Ika Musume(Squid Girl) from Ika Musume. Working on Lakitu from Mario and CATS from Zero Wing(ahaha xD) and later, I'll try Apollo Justice from Ace Attorney and Tavros and Terezi from Homestuck.


are you the canada from the dance in your sig?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 5, 2012)

Ahaha, I wish. xD No, that's just a random picture I found on the net somewhere(plus, my Canada costume is the uniform version)


----------



## Automata heart (Jan 7, 2012)

oh cool! the uniform version is so cute~! i'm cosplaying italy this month! i'm really exited!


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 7, 2012)

I once cosplayed as Waka from Okami. I don't have any pictures, but here's what the character look like:






Try walking in those one-toothed shoes, they're super hard to walk in.


----------



## Keltena (Jan 7, 2012)

I've done a crappy cosplay of Joshua from TWEWY, a less crappy cosplay of Zawu from Last Scenario, and I'm working sewing a god-tier Rose (Homestuck) cosplay for Anime Boston. I'm really excited about it; the fabric looks great and the mockup dress worked pretty decently, so I think it'll turn out well.


----------



## speedblader03 (Jan 8, 2012)

Meh, I've been mario at a few cons, and carried around a diamond pickaxe at others. I really don't think I look like any characters I like (i.e. height, hair color, etc.), and I'm one of those people who thinks that's an important part of dressing up as someone.


----------



## Comatoad (Jan 11, 2012)

I cosplay! I went as Ryuk from Death Note and a Pokemon Breeder to the New York Anime Festival. I'm going for my third year in October as a Naruto character. I'd love to see any of your costumes. :D


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 21, 2012)

I started recently, I have an America and plan on making a England. Also possibly Canada eventually because we have the same hair. *lol*


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 25, 2013)

Sorry for the bump, I guess I have questions for those who cosplay :P
I intend on cosplaying sometime ever, but if I keep just intending I'll end up getting old enough that I'll be too ugly to do it (not that I'm not already)

How do you put together your costumes? Do you just look around for things that might fit the character and put them together and hope for the best? Or are you all masters at sewing and can make stuff out of nothing?



speedblader03 said:


> I'm one of those people who thinks that's an important part of dressing up as someone.


I'd probably be like that too. So all female characters and characters who don't wear glasses and characters that aren't ugly are out the window for me.
Why do so few good and recognisable characters wear glasses anyway >:|
And no, don't anyone dare suggest Harry Potter.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 25, 2013)

I sew my costumes, but I started off selecting things that looked alike... my sewn costumes look way more accurate. Maybe if you start of with very simple costumes (characters with simple, plain-colored clothes ect.) you might be able to find similar clothes? Or try learning how to sew.


----------



## Dragon (Apr 25, 2013)

You can totes cosplay characters without glasses! Just take them off when you take pictures, lots of people do this.

I sew my cosplays now, but when I was a beginner I started by looking for similar clothes at thrift stores (which are goldmines for cosplay wow yes good) and editing those. Yeah, you'll want to choose a character with a simple design for your first cosplay, since there's no way to get around doing a bit of sewing/editing whatever clothing you might find.

Aaaand if you can't find any clothes to use as a base, there's full cosplays/bits and pieces you can buy on the internet but they'll prob be pretty expensive. Good luck/oops if you've heard any of this before????


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 26, 2013)

And yeah, you can still cosplay characters without glasses if you take them off. Or use contacts. I got a bunch of contacts for cosplay use - I prefer glasses in my daily life though, so I really just use them for cosplay.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the replies :)

Yeah I figured something simple would be best, it's just hard to think of a character whose design is that simple and yet not so simple the costume could look like it belongs to anyone. I was thinking maybe Cheren (BW rather than B2W2) since I already have black trousers and a belt, and it shouldn't be too hard to find a white v-neck to add some orange to. The jacket would be the only real difficulty there probably.

I don't particularly want to try contacts. I've never used any before so I've no idea how okay I'd be with them. Plus my glasses are so thick and powerful I'm pretty sure contacts with the same prescription would have to be super expensive. My eyes are just that bad :c

Also I finally got around to looking up what exactly a thrift store is. So they're charity shops that makes _so_ much sense, I understand so many things people have said over the years now.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 27, 2013)

I haven't cosplayed in yeeeeears and never took it super-seriously or anything, but the best ones I've done were Team Magma Grunt, Maya Fey and Vincent Valentine. I think I've still got the costumes somewhere, but I don't have the long hair required for the last two anymore. I have plans to put together a Fourth Doctor get-together at some point because I have the _awesome_ scarf, which is the the most important bit :)


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 19, 2013)

Murkrow said:


> Sorry for the bump


again

Halloween is coming up. What're people here dressing up as, if anything?

I was intending to make a costume since I'm in America this year and you lot seem to take this holiday more seriously than anyone I've seen. But then I realised I can't make anything that isn't super easy because I'm in America now and all of my everything (ability to dye anything, etc) is over 3000 miles away and I don't want to rebuy too much foe one costume.

So now I'm thinking the really easy option of a Team Rocket Grunt. I just need one of those iron-on Rs.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 20, 2013)

I intend to cosplay this December at Comic Fiesta 2013 as Terezi Pyrope from Homestuck.


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 20, 2013)

Making a Link costume this year.


----------



## Scootaloo (Oct 20, 2013)

did a really crappy Sonic the Hedgehog cosplay for Halloween for two years but it was still cool and fun. then i did a Katara for halloween the next year.
really wanting to do a Sherlock/John/Moriarty and Azula/Ty Lee/Mai cosplay with my friends.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 20, 2013)

So I've got most things together for my rocket grunt costume!

I don't have a Poké Ball though :(
I've been looking on amazon and there're lots of toys but I'm unsure how well any of them would work as a prop. Does anyone have any advice on which I should get?



Qvalador said:


> Making a Link costume this year.


Toon Link or normal Link?


----------



## Dragon (Oct 21, 2013)

Murkrow said:


> I don't have a Poké Ball though :(
> I've been looking on amazon and there're lots of toys but I'm unsure how well any of them would work as a prop. Does anyone have any advice on which I should get?


pppppsssssst you can always make your own with a bit of craft paint and dollar store styrofoam balls! You can make them glossy and nice with some mod podge, too (and making your own means you can have great balls or ultra balls or luxury balls and what have you).

I've been planning to be a weeping angel for Halloween for like a year, but I haven't actually.. started.. working on the costume. Dunno if I'll end up defaulting to the Eleventh Doctor or Red if I don't get it done on time? Whoops.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 21, 2013)

I've always had a dream of cosplaying for Halloween, but I can't sew or anything like that. I don't even have a sewing machine! Just hand stitching a small stuffed doll for Latin convention one year was hard enough.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 22, 2013)

Dragon said:


> pppppsssssst you can always make your own with a bit of craft paint and dollar store styrofoam balls!


That's boring :c
I wanted to do something like this but none of the craft shops around here sell transparent baubles.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 22, 2013)

I just found a really cool longcoat so I'm planning to go as the Tenth Doctor this year. 

I generally don't do cosplay as I'm always broke and have no talent with making clothes, but it's definitely something i'd like to try in the future!


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 23, 2013)

Me again! Whoo


Murkrow said:


> all of my everything (ability to dye anything, etc) is over 3000 miles away and I don't want to rebuy too much foe one costume.
> 
> So now I'm thinking the really easy option of a Team Rocket Grunt. I just need one of those iron-on Rs.


OKAY so this also means I don't have a printer. Which means I have to do the R by hand. Which means it's going to be really easy to screw up. Which means I probably will!

Here's my first attempt at an R (not the size it'll be when it's on a shirt, but to scale). It's probably close enough but I'm just  not satisfied :|



RespectTheBlade said:


> I just found a really cool longcoat so I'm planning to go as the Tenth Doctor this year.


Also doubles as a Looker cosplay!


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 24, 2013)

Won't be able to get anything together for Halloween, but totally trying to cosplay for an anime convention at the end of December. It'll be my first time, I'm not too good at sewing, so I guess I'm stuck scouring thrift stores and such. At least I've been operating a hot glue gun for the better part of 15 years.

I guess I should probably note that I will be crossdressing too, go big or go home. Originally was going to be most of my group of friends, then they flaked like wussies. Probably didn't want to walk around pantsless in December.

I wear glasses, but so does the character I'm going for. Hooray. Don't like contacts anyway. If I ever cosplay someone who doesn't have glasses, I will take them off for photos and hope to god that my eyes don't burn out in the meantime. They get watery pretty quick if I'm in a well-lit situation.

More importantly, I've never worn a wig before. Is there anything I need to be aware of? Should I cut my hair extra short before the con?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 20, 2015)

I forgot to post pictures from Megacon last week so I'm just going to necrobump this thread with some rad photos.

Here's my Simon Blackquill cosplay.
Here's a bunch of really awesome cosplays.
Here's more of my personal favorites
Have some Steven Universe!
Have some Mother 3!
Props to this guy for having the best... well, props

The panels were also really awesome. Stan Lee was there. Hulk Hogan, Lou Ferrigno, Troy Baker, Alex Kingston, and Karen Gillan were there. Half the cast of Firefly was there. A bunch of people from Arrow and Flash were there.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 20, 2015)

(Yay, someone other than me bumped this thread!)
I did finish the Team Rocket cosplay, by the way! One person commented that the R wasn't thick enough though :(

I'm working on an N cosplay now! I'm not sure what to make the accessories out of. I've looked around where I live for arts&crafts shops to see if they sell fabric or velcro I can use for his wrist thingy but they only sell paint and pencils and coloured paper.

I have a void cube though and thanks to that coloured paper I mentioned above, it's gold.


----------



## Scootaloo (Apr 23, 2015)

i just went to nashicon and did young link and TF2 Scout! it was a blast and they both were very comfortable cosplays.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 23, 2015)

I've seen some good cosplay in my day. Went to PAX East 2 years ago, saw some pretty impressive stuff. 

Never cosplayed myself ,though.

I'm Googling cosplay ideas, and saw a very clever father/son WarGreymon and Tai duo, as well as a two-person Arceus cosplay (think a horse costume, only more godly).


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 23, 2015)

Planning on doing a Bertholdt cosplay pretty soon, because apparently I look a lot like him!  I'll have to hit a convention at some point before I leave, as the chances of me going to one after I move are pretty slim.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 28, 2015)

I have no clue what I want to cosplay for this year's Comic Con (it's in about a month), and I need cheap cosplay ideas (think somewhere in the range of $20-$30). Any suggestions?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Apr 29, 2015)

I liek Squirtles said:


> I have no clue what I want to cosplay for this year's Comic Con (it's in about a month), and I need cheap cosplay ideas (think somewhere in the range of $20-$30). Any suggestions?


Sadly, cheap and cosplay generally don't fit together in the same sentence ^q^

Do you have access to a sewing machine and do you know how to use it? Do you have access to a cardboard dump? Do you have a hot-glue gun? How good is your craftsmanship and how much time do you have to make your costume? Your answers to these questions will greatly determine what kind of costumes you can make cheaply. 

With that said, what sorts of things are you interested in cosplaying? Pokemon gajinkas are generally the way to go if you want a cheap cosplay, since you can just modify the clothes you have on-hand. On the other hand, if you want to cosplay something with a set character design, the cost can range from "I conveniently found 90% of the clothes I need in a thrift store/trash can, go me!" to "GOOD BYE MY ENTIRE LIFE SAVINGS".


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 29, 2015)

any character that shares elements of a costume with any common halloween costume is also a good option, because you'll find a lot of cheap props/wigs or even most of a costume at a discount store.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 29, 2015)

I was thinking maybe Red or some other Trainer from the games. I have a Poke Ball, some plushes, and a few bottles (standing in as Potions and such). All I'm missing are clothes plus the backpack.

I can easily get my hands on the hot glue and the cardboard, and I have about a month to do the actual cosplay.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Apr 29, 2015)

I liek Squirtles said:


> I was thinking maybe Red or some other Trainer from the games. I have a Poke Ball, some plushes, and a few bottles (standing in as Potions and such). All I'm missing are clothes plus the backpack.
> 
> I can easily get my hands on the hot glue and the cardboard, and I have about a month to do the actual cosplay.


We can do a bit of a cost breakdown, with price estimates assuming you're buying from Amazon. Let's say that you're doing the old simple version of Red. 


Hat - $5
Plain red t-shirt to butcher - $7
White dress shirt to butcher - $15
Fingerless gloves - $5
Black t-shirt - $7
Jeans, belt, sneakers - use the ones in your closet already
Thread - $5

That's $44 already, not even counting the backpack. Yikes. (This is the reason the words 'cosplay' and 'cheap' don't go together...)

Of course, it can get cheaper if you're lucky. You can probably find a white dress shirt from your local thrift store for $5. You might already own a plain black t-shirt, and your mom might have some white thread lying around, so you don't need to buy those. If you're confident in your ability to sew, you won't need to buy the white dress shirt and can instead make the sleeves and collar on your own using small bits of fabric. 

If you don't have a sewing machine, you'll have a really bad time. Hand sewing takes _actually forever_ -- unless you make large stiches, 1 month probably isn't going to be enough for you to sew your costume together (assuming, say, 1 hour of sewing per day). 

With that said though, not all hope is lost if you don't have a sewing machine. You can use fabric glue ($5 or more; you might need multiple bottles) and glue your clothing pieces together instead of sewing. It's not going to be as strong as sewing, and the fabric might harden or change color around the glue area (you'll have to experiment; different fabrics react differently with different glues). But fabric glue can work pretty well if you use it right and give it time to dry.


----------



## Dragon (Apr 29, 2015)

Ooooh, Linoone knows stuff, imagine me just. Circling everything they wrote with a highlighter. (I didn't know you were a cosplayer, Linoone..?) Hopefully you can find everything you need at thrift stores; Red's design is simple enough that it shouldn't be too hard to find most of what you need for cheap. 

I'd also like to add that for maximum cosplay enjoyment, don't bring too many props that you can't just easily stuff in your bag! You'll get tired of holding three plushies after about an hour or so, trust me on this.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Apr 30, 2015)

Ho ho hoh. I wouldn't consider myself experienced though (I've only done ... 3 cosplays? None of them were that complicated though, as far as cosplay goes. I'm planning 1 more this year for Anime Expo, possibly 2 if I can scrap together some extra money...) 

Ahhh yes Dragon brought up a good point! Make sure your costume is comfortable (enough) to wear! If you're really bad at handling heat, don't do a character with 5 layers of clothing and a thick winter jacket. If you're doing a character with a full-face mask, make sure you can see clearly enough to navigate, or be able to take it on and off easily. Don't wear high heels unless you're ok with walking around in high heels, so on and so forth... 

Pokemon-trainer wise, I'd recommend just 1 plushie, which saves you enough spare backpack space/hands to drink water and hold merchandise. 

Cosplay is pain! Cosplay is suffering!


----------



## Scootaloo (May 17, 2015)

this past nashicon in april (2nd year attending nashi) I was young link with my friend being dark link, and then the next day of nashi i was scout (friends were the other valve characters). at ichibancon, cosplays i did there include Ib and Chica the Chicken (the one on the left)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 26, 2015)

Scootaloo, your Chica cosplay is super cute! That's even taking into consideration all the murderous tendencies.

I actually cosplayed this year! \o/ I rounded up a few things, and I made a decent Sam Winchester cosplay minus the hair (recently got a hair cut). The jacket was a gift from my grandpa, the shirt from a friend, the jeans are mine and the shoes are my dad's. Please tell me if the link works!


----------



## Shadowfire (Jun 2, 2015)

I've only cosplayed twice. My first was for last year's Comic con, which was actually my first ever comic con :) I'd found a trenchcoat in a local charity shop, so I went as Castiel. My other cosplay was as Spock. I'm thinking of trying it again for this year's comic con, my friend might be going as Kirk, or I might try my Homestuck god-tier (I'll have to see if I can actually make the homestuck cosplay first, it'll probably take quite a bit of fabric...)


----------



## Dar (Jun 14, 2015)

I've never cosplayed before, but I do want to. There aren't a whole lot of characters I could pull off, but I really want to do Leeron from Gurren Lagann.


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 24, 2016)

this past summer i finished one of my dream cosplays: rinoa heartilly!! i was super happy with it (even though my posture isnt that great)


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 24, 2016)

I've never really had an opportunity for cosplay, other than college band Halloween events, which would have been perfect times to cosplay if I'd had the time to make a costume.

But actually, I enjoy sewing and think it'd be great fun to do if I had an occasion to do so. I'd love to go as Riza Hawkeye from Fullmetal Alchemist, or maybe Nausicaa.


----------

